# Most Favorite Kimber 1911



## Alpacino

Wanted to know what your favorite Kimber 1911 is? and if you had to do it all over again would you buy a different kimber, same, or all together different 1911?

I'm looking at the Custom TLE, Tactical, and Ultra Carry


----------



## monadh

An Eclipse, and no, I would not change it for another.


----------



## hideit

I don't own a Kimber yet but I have two in mind
1-the rimfire target - to own a full size govt model in 100% aluminum is hard to pass up
2-the highly polished SS 45 Gold Match II - 

I wish we could still buy a nickel plated 45 or bright polished ss 45 but only those come now in 38 super from colt


----------



## awmp

Kimber Ultra CDP II 45acp


----------



## Firedude

I have 2 Kimbers, the Warrior and a Ultra Carry II (also a Kimber 22lR conversion kit). The Warrior is my favorite pistol, the Ultra Carry II is my everyday carry gun.


----------



## Capt. Mike

I have a Custom II and a Tactical Custom II. I like the Tactical a little better.


----------



## series70guy

*Kimbers*

I own three Kimbers. Two Taticals a full and a mid-size for fun shooting and an Ultra-carry for everyday carry. I love them all and ended up retireing the old Colt Combat Elite that I carried for years to the safe.

Tim


----------



## XD45Compact_NY

*Magazine question from someone new to Kimber*

Hey all...I've gotten a lot of information off this board prior to my purchase and purchased a Kimber Pro CDP II yesterday and it should be here in a few days.

I'm looking to purchase extra magazines and have read only great things about Wilson magazines, but I'm unsure of which model(s) to buy for my gun. 
I know the grip is .5 inches longer in the Pro over the Compact, but both handle 7 rounds, right? Do I buy the Wilson 47A model?

The reason why I asked is while doing searches for the answer, I saw a few CDP's for sale that came with 8 round mags also?

Just want to get it right prior to me purchasing them.

Also, if anyone has any other/better magazine recommendations that run well in the Pro CDP, I'd be happy to entertain those as well.

Thanks again and look forward to learning more about these awesome guns....and shooting mine!!


----------



## XD45Compact_NY

doh! Thought I was posting a new thread....sorry


----------



## wtfd661

tactical ultra II, great weapon. next purchase is stainless pro carry II, just waiting for right time to pi** off old lady:smt023


----------



## milquetoast

I've owned a few, but currently have three, a Stainless Classic Target, a Tac-II (lightweight), and a Classic fitted with a Jarvis barrel threaded for a Gemtech Blackside suppressor.

The stainless is the most accurate of all the 1911s I own, and came with a perfect trigger out of the box. But I really like the light weight of the Tac-II, combined with the full size. Even though the trigger is not as good, and it's not quite as accurate, I guess the Tac-II is my favorite.


----------



## jmorrell

I like my Stainless TLE II: right out of the box it was (and still is) the most accurate hand gun I own.


----------



## Living in the war zone

I've got a Custom II. It's one of the best 1911's I've owned. I only regret not getting one sooner.


----------



## Joeshwa24

Desert Warrior... just dont drop in the desert or you may never find it... lol J/K


----------



## Mach One Man

*XD45Comact NY*

I've stuck with the Kim Pro Stainless mags (7 round) in my Pro CDP II & never had a FTF or FTE in about 250 rounds. It is my everyday carry gun for most of the year. In summer I switch to a Glock 36 but really don't know why.


----------



## Centerfired9mm

I have a Stainless II Target and I love it. I have shot an Eclipse II Target quite a bit and don't see much difference.

If they were falling off trees I guess I'd pick up a Desert Warrior Ultra Carry with the CT grips.


----------



## Teuthis

*Eclipse Pro II*

Eclipse Pro II. It was just what I wanted and it is the best shooter I've ever had. I researched online, every model that Kimber offers, to make my decision. I could certainly see owning other Kimbers, but I have, what is for me, the best.


----------



## Sarge43

I bought a Pro CDPII and thought it couldn't get any better until I bought my Ultra Carry II LG. I love them both and have had no trouble with them. In the Pro I use Tripp Research 8rd mags, and in the Ultra I use McCormick 7 rounders. Both have performed flawlessly so far. I'm currently looking at a DW CBOB, but just because EVERYONE should have a CBOB on the shelf, right? :mrgreen:
Sarge


----------



## Dsig1

Alpacino said:


> Wanted to know what your favorite Kimber 1911 is? and if you had to do it all over again would you buy a different kimber, same, or all together different 1911?
> 
> I'm looking at the Custom TLE, Tactical, and Ultra Carry


I love my TLE. I have no doubt that this was an excellent choice for an addition to my collection. I shoots so much better than I can. Definitely worth the $799 I paid. I think this is a great first Kimber to own. Reasonably priced with match grade components and a great trigger. The upgrade on this from the Custom II are the sights and checkered front and back straps. The checkering made a BIG difference in feel for me.


----------



## zhurdan

I've got 2
Custom Target II
Custom Raptor (can't remember if it's a II, have to look.)

Both shoot well, both run well, both are my favorites.

I wouldn't change a thing, I'd buy another one of each if I was independantly wealthy.

Zhur


----------



## bac1023

The Super Match II. I think its one of the best 1911s under 2 grand, period.


----------



## ttomp

ultra carry II


----------

